# BR 450c electric start



## pelhamjeff (Dec 23, 2020)

Hey guys, has anybody had any dealings with these yet? I am looking at one that can be easily started with the pull cord but the electric start wont do anything. My shop foreman had me throw a throttle cable at it, complete with wires and the microswitch but it didn't help. What goes wrong on these? Thanks in advance


----------



## cscltd (Jan 3, 2021)

, u mean electric not working at all? Makes clicking noise? Or cranks over but electric start won’t start it? The “won’t do anything“ is not the greatest help to get help


----------



## pelhamjeff (Jan 6, 2021)

cscltd said:


> , u mean electric not working at all? Makes clicking noise? Or cranks over but electric start won’t start it? The “won’t do anything“ is not the greatest help to get help


Won't do anything, as in won't click, won't make smoke, won't react in any way to the controls. I have been out with the covid and forgot I even posted this but I think when I get back I will find that a new battery has been installed or at least ordered.


----------



## cscltd (Jan 6, 2021)

sorry to hear about your covid (take care of that first!)
i dont have that much experience with the battery start model, but i did have a new out of box that same problem as you. i did find you have to run for 1 hour at full throttle to start to charge a flat battery enough do put enough charge to at least crank it over (very slow charging ) unless you have the optional charger plug in. 
i think they was a couple of contacts on cyl. housing? that may not making contact when you tighten should screws- check those and it may be starter motor is shot? sorry not the best help as they are rare and dont see them much


----------

